# Going CNC



## KC2IXE (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, I just ordered a drive box from
http://www.deepgroove1.com/gecko/geckodriver.htm

and I'm going to fit it on my sherline - so I'll have a baby CNC to go with my "real" mill (My MVN, which I'm very reluctant to make CNC, as there are a lot of quick manual jobs I do on it)

Planning on using EMC2 as the controller


----------



## chew socks (Feb 26, 2010)

you could take a look at prototrack (spelling?) and AccuRite systems, they are half way like computer controllers (circles and arcs and pockets etc) but they still have manual handles for when you dont want to bother programing.

But cool buy for your small machine!

Kirk


----------



## 65535 (Feb 26, 2010)

Having a full size cnc knee mill is amazing. The one I used had handwheels aswell as a handheld control switchable between each axis and between feed speed per revolution of the handwheel.

Super slick setup probably stupid expensive but horribly useful.


----------



## chew socks (Feb 27, 2010)

65535 said:


> Having a full size cnc knee mill is amazing. The one I used had handwheels aswell as a handheld control switchable between each axis and between feed speed per revolution of the handwheel.
> 
> Super slick setup probably stupid expensive but horribly useful.




Haha yea, i try not to think about how much our shop at school must have cost. Especially with 2 HAAS machines 
KC2IXE, how does your system program? Does it just hook up to a computer for G-Code?


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 27, 2010)

chew socks said:


> you could take a look at prototrack (spelling?) and AccuRite systems, they are half way like computer controllers (circles and arcs and pockets etc) but they still have manual handles for when you dont want to bother programing.
> 
> But cool buy for your small machine!
> 
> Kirk


 


Cool...... make sure you post picture of your retrofit. I buddy just picked up a little Denford starturn cnc lathe.

As for the ProtoTraks.......I love mine!

Mac


----------



## chew socks (Feb 28, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> Cool...... make sure you post picture of your retrofit. I buddy just picked up a little Denford starturn cnc lathe.
> 
> As for the ProtoTraks.......I love mine!
> 
> Mac



Yes, pics please!

Haha, i get so much crap for preferring AccuRites. :nana:


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 28, 2010)

chew socks said:


> Haha yea, i try not to think about how much our shop at school must have cost. Especially with 2 HAAS machines
> KC2IXE, how does your system program? Does it just hook up to a computer for G-Code?



The stepper drive box (basiclly a Gecko 540 + PS) hooks to a PC running my choics of CNC program, and asI said, that will probably be EMC2

G-code file into the PC, EMC reads the file, and generates the step and direction signals for the drive


----------



## PEU (Feb 28, 2010)

If you choose to go the Mach3 route I will glad help, already configured a fair amount of setups.
There is plenty of information about the gecko540 @cnczone!

and don't forget: Pics Pics Pics!


Pablo


----------



## KC2IXE (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, it's working - used machinable wax for testing (Mama didn't raise no fool). Boy, I forgot how flimsy a Sherline really is compared to a Millrite MVN, and how light a cut you have to take, but then again, it's a LOT less boring doing it with CNC

Pics will come tomorrow

Here is my current issue - cad/cam

I've been using Alibre Cad Express (really need to upgrade that), but now the issue is CAM. Alibre wants $1000 for their cam (yuck). I'm trying Sheetcam (cheap) but really need to figure out how to import the DXFs it supports, and use it -reading the tutorial tonight

Anyone have any recommendations for an inexpensive CAD/CAM setup?


----------

